# apxs[2] is no more in apache build

## meyerm

Hi,

while updating php it (the module-eclass) complains about apxs2 missing:

```
...

 * If 'threads' is off, try switching it on.

 * If 'threads' is on, try switching it off.

 *

/usr/portage/eclass/apache-module.eclass: line 227: //usr/sbin/apxs2: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 * The module you are trying to install (php)

...
```

And surprisingly the ebuild is right  :Wink: . Neither an apxs2 nor an apxs are wihtin my paths or under /usr/lib/apache. The apache package doesn't seem to provide it.

```
yavin ~ # q list apache | grep apxs

/usr/share/man/man8/apxs.8.bz2

yavin ~ #
```

My first (desperated) guess was, I need to specify a MPM by hand. But that didn't work out.

```
yavin ~ # emerge -pv apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/apache-2.2.4-r3  USE="ldap mpm-worker ssl threads -debug -doc -mpm-event -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -no-suexec (-selinux) -static-modules" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

yavin ~ #
```

Now I'm puzzled. Where can I get the module-buildtools? There is also no dedicated apxs-ebuild and neither the forum search nor bugzilla revealed sth. useable.

Thank you for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I'm having the same problem with the worker MPM module.  It had no complaint about apxs2 a week ago, with the same USE flags.

What's funny is that the --with-axps2 configure flag, it still doesn't install it.  I created an overlay ebuild to test it.

----------

## Nijinski

I'm getting this complaint trying to upgrade following the GLSA on php.

Strange thing is I can see apxs2 in /usr/sbin, I'm currently re-installing apache with the threads flag enabled instead of disabled to see if that makes a difference.

```

sparky ~ # locate apxs2

/usr/sbin/apxs2

sparky ~ # emerge -pv apache php

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/apache-2.2.4-r3  USE="mpm-prefork no-suexec ssl threads* -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-event -mpm-itk (-mpm-peruser) -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1 [5.1.6-r11] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt curl curlwrappers exif filter flatfile force-cgi-redirect ftp gd gdbm gmp iconv imap inifile mhash mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcre posix readline reflection session sharedext sharedmem snmp sockets spell spl sqlite ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml xsl zip zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype (-db2) -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -fastbuild (-fdftk) (-firebird) (-frontbase) -gd-external -hash -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 (-java-external) -json% -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl (-libedit) -mcve -msql -mssql (-oci8) (-oci8-instant-client) -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -simplexml -soap (-solid) -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -yaz -zip-external% (-filepro%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%*) (-ming%)" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## meyerm

Did you find anything interesting?  :Smile: 

----------

## r1

Hi all, 

I have the same issue (upgrade to 2.2.4-r3 + php 5.2.2-r1). I've tried with threads flag and mpm-worker. I'm looking into apache sources to see how apsx2 is generated (if it's still a part of apache of course  :Smile:  )

r1.

----------

## sedorox

I've just symlinked apxs2 to apxs, and its worked for me so far. Try updating your apache-tools, as I think this actually does it. At one point I removed my symlink, and noticed an update to apache-tools, and its back again...

----------

## meyerm

 *sedorox wrote:*   

> I've just symlinked apxs2 to apxs, and its worked for me so far. Try updating your apache-tools, as I think this actually does it. At one point I removed my symlink, and noticed an update to apache-tools, and its back again...

 

Unfortunately not even apxs is available on my system anymore.

I hadn't expectetd apxs to be within apache-tools since they seem to be more the administrative tools, needed on every server having to do with the website publication even when httpd is not installed. But the manpage for apxs is included within this package, too! The binary itself is not (I just reemerged apache-tools).

----------

## r1

Hi All,

You can pick apache-2.2.4-r4 package, the issue has been fixed (apxs bin and apxs2 symlink are available in this package)

r1.

----------

## meyerm

Indeed - thank you for fixing and/or telling us  :Smile: 

----------

